# Zelda West Monroe, LA



## SonsofIorek (Oct 10, 2013)

Zelda is estimated 5 years old living in a high kill shelter in West Monroe Louisiana. she was found abandoned in a house by code enforcement. it seems that the family took the other three dogs and left her. She's tried to be placed twice, but didn't get along with the other dogs. She is ok with some dogs however. its reported that she's having infrequent diarrhea, but that's possible to the constant change in donated food.








there is a person available to pull her and hold her for a few days, but only a few days. the shelter is known for its lack of willingness to help. I am currently stuck on the interstate after visiting this dog. if you can respond to this posting to get in touch somehow, I'm not posting my cell phone number publicly lol

Thanks


----------



## SonsofIorek (Oct 10, 2013)

Just informed Texas Star Rescue picked her up. Thanks!


----------

